# Giving my horse water when its hot ?



## Gedeyup (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to get a straight answer from someone... I live in Louisiana and its usually like 96 degrees when we are on a trail ride, not in the woods on the street and its hot..some people say dont give your horse water before the ride or after because they can colic...and some say I give my horse water all day...which one is correct? The ride is usually like 6 miles long. please help I dont want my horse to colic but I also dont want him to pass out from that heat either.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Gedeyup said:


> I would like to get a straight answer from someone... I live in Louisiana and its usually like 96 degrees when we are on a trail ride, not in the woods on the street and its hot..some people say dont give your horse water before the ride or after because they can colic...and some say I give my horse water all day...which one is correct? The ride is usually like 6 miles long. please help I dont want my horse to colic but I also dont want him to pass out from that heat either.


You need to hydrate him. To satisfy both sides of the argument, just use controlled hydration by allowing small amounts of water. IMO, a horse is more likely to suffer physical reactions to work such as the ride from a lack of hydration.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its just COLD water that will make them colic-y. But only after a ride, because their stomachs are empty, and they're hot. I'm new to horse health so I'm not sure....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is no bad time to give a horse water (except in medical emergencies when your vet recommends with-holding it for whatever reason). It's with-holding water and _not_ letting him drink that will cause some serious issues like impaction colic. I would offer it both before and after the ride...and during if you go by a creek or pond.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, give water whenever available. So long as it's not _freezing ice_ cold, it can't hurt him (and even then it's extremely unlikely to cause major issues).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cold water when you're hot & sweaty feels dang good going down & you feel refreshed, better. Horse feels the same way. 'Course I could say that about a cold beer, but sorry horsie, I ain't wasting my beer filling up your trough.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

If you are riding for that long in heat like that and there aren't any watering holes, redirect your route or carry water with you. IMO, your horse will need water long before you get to the barn.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Never deny a horse water. Ever. When I compete in CTRs, we must keep our horses moving forwards once we pass a certain point. No stopping to eat, rest, circle, backtrack... But we are allowed to walk our horses slowly past a source of water and see if they will stop on their own accord and drink. "Always let them drink" is a set in stone rule. Water is very important on the trail. If a horse wants to drink, by all means let them drink. 


I would say the odds of dehydration are higher than the odds of having a little cold water tummy trouble. I've seen more dehydrated horses on the trail then I've cared to, but never a horse coliced on water.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We ride an 8 mile loop at a local park. We offer the horses water as soon as we get off. It is water out of the holding tank in the trailer or over at the building next to the trailers. 

I wish there was water for them on this ride out in the park but while we are right by the bayou it is a drop off to the water! On other rides when we cross water we stop and let them drink. Water is a good thing..keep him walking if you want but he should be just fine.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

IMO 6 miles is not very long that you would need to give the horse water during the ride. I would offer it to them at least after the ride. When we ride for 4 or more hours, we would stop during the ride for them to get a drink. If it's less than that we aren't usually passing any watering places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I offer to stop at any water we pass along the way. Most of the time the horses won't drink on a short ride. Sometimes they will play in the water a moment, but start grabing green grass rather than drink. So I know they are really not interested. 

My opinion is to offer as much water as possible and remember that it's possible to lead a horse to water, but you can't make them drink.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I, too agree that letting a horse drink from a creek or stream while out on the trail ride is important. As a precaution I did wait about an hour to allow my horse to cool out after riding to offer water.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I don't think 6 miles is too much to worry about either, unless of course you're cantering/galloping/working hard the whole way. I've rode more than that and none of the horses had access to water until we reached the trough back at home.


----------



## Gedeyup (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to thank you all for you replies....this really helps me ! Thanks.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

When we use to breeze horses at Delta Downs, we'd give them a drink of water then walk them awhile before giving them a second drink.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have treated a horse for colic with the history of him being fine out on a trail and then he got sick after drinking cold water. I think that the horse was EXTREMELY overheated when they gave him the water. You really need to be careful not to work your horse to the point of exhaustion in the extreme heat. If a horse is in pretty good condition, six miles should not be that hard for him. I always try to walk the final mile home so that they can cool down. The colicy horse that I treated did fine. He got better fast, and had no long term problems from it. In the future, the horse owner gave the horse water before riding, and tried to cool him off before giving him extremely cold water. 

As far as me, I am going to give out WAY before my horse gets extremely overheated. I know that a lot of you on this forum are a lot younger and more athletic than I am. Oh to be 20 again........


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Not giving water to a hot horse is an Old Wive's Tale, as is putting cold water ON a hot horse. You MUST offer water, not only to hydrate but to cool the horse's core down, very hard to do without offering water.

The kings of cooling horses down are eventers and endurance riders. Check out one of the methods we eventers might use...

Ice Horse XC Cross Country Cooling Horse System

We pack ice on jugular notches.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You can make a horse sick by giving them too much water at one time when they are REALLY hot. I allow my horses to drink at every opportunity but often the opportunities are few and far between and I have to make sure that the horse doesn't take too much water at one time. It will make a horse colicy if they get a gut full of water all at once and then stand around. Most of the horses I ride will quit drinking before they get too much but one of my horses is a glutton and will get colicky and even lay down if I let him drink all he wants at one time. It's better for the horse to be thirsty for a while than to get a twisted gut.

Six miles is not a long ride so you are probably fine to offer the horse a drink as soon as you get back and let it drink all it wants. I really don't think you need to pack water for your horse for a six mile ride unless it's on the surface of the sun. I have ridden a horse hard for several hours without giving it water because there was no water to give. The horse was quite thirsty at the end of the day but was no worse for wear.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I will get sick if I drink excess ice water when I am severely overheated. Room temperature sports drinks are easier on the system. I agree with everybody who said to not let them get severely dehydrated in the first place. 

Once an animal (including humans) is severely dehydrated, it increases the tonicity (saltiness) of the blood. If they drink excessive water at once (it would take a whole lot) the tonicity of the blood changes rapidly. It goes from a hypertonic solution to a hypotonic solution. Cells such as blood cells and brain cells that were shriveled from dehydration absorb the water rapidly by osmosis. The cells may expand so rapidly that they burst. It won't kill you to destroy a few blood or brain cells. (If it would I would never have survived the '70s.) But massive destruction of cells can be harmful or fatal. This it the reason for the development of sports drinks. They rehydrate an athlete more gradually so that they don't go into shock and die. If you get your horse or yourself dehydrated to the point of being close to death, rehydration should be done with a sports drink or similar fluid with sugars and electrolytes. A better option is to rehydrate all along. 

If you want to see the effect of dehydration on cells, dehydrate a slug by pouring salt on it. The water will be pulled out of the slug by osmosis and you will be left with a groce mess. Don't let PETA catch you at it. Unfortunately for the slug, rehydrating doesn't take the cells back to their original shape..........


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Celeste said:


> I have treated a horse for colic with the history of him being fine out on a trail and then he got sick after drinking cold water. I think that the horse was EXTREMELY overheated when they gave him the water. You really need to be careful not to work your horse to the point of exhaustion in the extreme heat. If a horse is in pretty good condition, six miles should not be that hard for him. I always try to walk the final mile home so that they can cool down. The colicy horse that I treated did fine. He got better fast, and had no long term problems from it. In the future, the horse owner gave the horse water before riding, and tried to cool him off before giving him extremely cold water.
> 
> As far as me, I am going to give out WAY before my horse gets extremely overheated. I know that a lot of you on this forum are a lot younger and more athletic than I am. Oh to be 20 again........


But was it the water or the initial overheating that caused the colic?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> But was it the water or the initial overheating that caused the colic?


 
Excellent question. I am afraid that there is no way to know for sure.
Getting the horse overheated was obviously a bad idea.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Not giving water to a hot horse is an Old Wive's Tale, as is putting cold water ON a hot horse. You MUST offer water, not only to hydrate but to cool the horse's core down, very hard to do without offering water.
> 
> The kings of cooling horses down are eventers and endurance riders. Check out one of the methods we eventers might use...
> 
> ...


Okay, I stopped reading after this post, so I'm sorry if someone already asked/answered this!
So its not true that cold water on a hot (as in just worked/sweaty) horse can cause them to tie up?
Also, it's fine for a hot horse to drink as long as he doesn't drink too much? You learn something new every day I guess! I always believed those things to be true..
Is it bad for a hot horse (or maybe not necessarily hot, but not 100% cooled down) to eat hay or grain?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nibbling on a bit of hay shouldn't cause a problem, but I would not feed any form of grain until the horse was _thoroughly_ cooled out.

Giving them water won't cause them to tie up either. Tying-up (also called Azoturia) is caused by a number of things, but giving a hot horse cold water isn't among them.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Maybe I am babying my horse to much. However, when we are going on a six mile journey in 96 degree weather I feel a need to water and rest him. 

I have had him come back to the barn with no breaks and his skin didn't look right. I assume it was from dehydration. I don't know how far it was. I think if you are asking a horse to work hard, then water shouldn't be on the back burner. Take care of those basic needs first and foremost.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Nibbling on a bit of hay shouldn't cause a problem, but I would not feed any form of grain until the horse was _thoroughly_ cooled out.
> 
> Excellent point.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Countrylady1071 said:


> Okay, I stopped reading after this post, so I'm sorry if someone already asked/answered this!
> So its not true that cold water on a hot (as in just worked/sweaty) horse can cause them to tie up?
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We don't do aggressive cooling and then let the horse just stand around. We cool, then walk, then cool some more, then walk. I would always recommend walking during the cooling process.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

"Originally Posted by *Countrylady1071*  
_Okay, I stopped reading after this post, so I'm sorry if someone already asked/answered this!
So its not true that cold water on a hot (as in just worked/sweaty) horse can cause them to tie up?"

*According to Dr. Stephanie J. Valberg, D.V.M., Ph.D., College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Minnesota: *_

_*"Tying up is not a single disease, but a collection of clinical signs..... **Read article here* "_

_*Tying up is often due to a hereditary condition. It is often seen after vigorous exercise or in horses that are routinely exercised and then put up to rest. I can find no source that associates cold water after exercise to tying up. I have also not seen it in my own experience. If anyone can find a source of research relating the two, I would love to see it. But as of now, I don't think there is any relationship between the two.*_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> We don't do aggressive cooling and then let the horse just stand around. We cool, then walk, then cool some more, then walk. I would always recommend walking during the cooling process.


 
*Sounds like an excellent plan.*


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

When I did endurance and CTR, We always encouraged our horses to Drink at every opportunity they came across. And we let them drink as much as they wanted.

Most P&R rest stops we put lots of hay and some grain in front of them. We usually feed Alfalfa at the rest stops because it packs more calories per lb than grass hay and contained more calcium which horses use to trigger muscle twitch.

Unlike a performance horse that must preform for a 6 second calf roping, a 16 second barrel run or a 2 minute cutting drill. distance horses need to perform for 5-6-8 hours. Performance horses can compete in their short events using the energy stored in their muscles. Distance horses MUST refuel on the go. Meaning they need to be processing food in their gut all day. They can not store 8 hours of energy. They need to eat and drink consistently thru out the event.

I dare say that distance horse that will finish a 50 mile endruacne race in 5 hours or even the slower horses at 8 hours, will be hot and sweaty. As long as they are working, Let them drink what they want.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, let them drink all they want.

It is only once a horse has become severely dehydrated (which should never be allowed to happen) that sudden rehydration can cause issues. If the horse is severely dehydrated, he still has to be rehydrated, but it should be done more carefully. He should get a balanced, isotonic electrolyte and carbohydrate rich drink. The dehydrated horse should be pulled out of an endurance race.

Gatoraide for you and him.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Countrylady1071 said:


> So its not true that cold water on a hot (as in just worked/sweaty) horse can cause them to tie up?
> Also, it's fine for a hot horse to drink as long as he doesn't drink too much? You learn something new every day I guess! I always believed those things to be true..
> Is it bad for a hot horse (or maybe not necessarily hot, but not 100% cooled down) to eat hay or grain?


i just did a 50 mile endurance ride in brutal temps (heat index 110+). not only did i allow my mare every opportunity to drink whenever water appeared (as well as my sponging her), she got tons of iced-down water applied to her during the vet check cooling process (as well as the much-loved bag of ice on the jug veins someone else commented on). she also gets free choice food during the holds (most endurance people want the horses eating as much as possible during a hold, so you see a wide variety of food offered).

before the ride started, the ground here was dry:










tying up is a metabolic process causing improper breakdown of muscle cells. the majority of the tie-ups i have seen have been at the start of rides, not at the end, and water had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your horse can tie up with extreme changes in feed, and by eating/drinking when tense, just like us.
Do what they do at the race track. Your horse can have 5 sips of water
--NO MORE--at a time, maybe every 15 minutes. Watch their ears--they will pull back with every sip, the snap forward. Do NOT let a horse who has just finished a hard workout *drink his fill for at LEAST one hour* after you have stopped. I TOTALLY agree with the US Cavalry Manual on this point. Walk the first mile out. Walk the last mile back. Withhold food and water for one hour. One, one, one. It's as easy to remember as: 
"9-9-9."
During periods of extreme heat you can reduce their heat by hosing the legs only, JUST like medics do for people with heat stroke.
We let our horses sip water from streams when we cross them while trail riding--no big deal. I don't know about YOU but I don't feel good drinking or eating heavily while heavily exerting myself, but you are right--don't withhold it all day.
(26 years, > 35 horses, only 2 colics--horses broke into the grain bin the 1st time, I lent my horse to somebody else the 2nd time.)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's some stuff on the web:

"Horses that have done short, extreme bursts of exercise need to be carefully cooled down, and should be given frequent, small sips of water.

Horses that have done long, moderate exercise (such as endurance horses), should be allowed to drink water during and immediately after competition."

Dehydration and Electrolyte Losses in the Sport Horse : Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts University

"For generations horsemen have been warned against allowing their "hot" horses to drink because of a perceived risk of colic and cold-water founder. However, with the possible exception of very hard galloping, it is safe for horses to drink right after exercise. In fact, recent research has shown that withholding water after exercise may be more of a disservice because it prolongs dehydration."

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/hrs3243#cooled

"Dehydration can, in particular, be a problem for endurance horses or horses engaged in other long work sessions. In hot conditions, horses can lose 2.6-3.9 gallons (10-15 liters) of sweat fluid per hour of exercise, so during long rides you should let your horse drink as often as possible."

The Horse | Chilling Out After Exercise

"After completing an exhaustive performance like a cross-country course, horses should continue to be offered water during the cool-down period."

How much is too much water for a horse to drink after a long ride, and how long between letting him drink what he wants after a ride? - eXtension

"We found that an initial drink of salt water improved recovery of sweat fluid losses, because horses drank more water when it was offered a few minutes later,” Schott reported.

In contrast, horses that were offered plain water for their initial drink did not drink further during the initial hour of recovery despite the fact that they remained partially dehydrated.

Schott explains that, “Because the sensor in the brain that tells the horse to drink is stimulated by an elevated salt concentration in the blood, an initial drink of water dilutes the blood and turns off the drinking stimulus."

Do electrolytes really help during endurance exercise? — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University

I'm not a vet & I haven't owned a hundred horses. However, while humans and horses differ, I still approach this as a runner who often runs in the summer, mid-day in Arizona...without water (running & walking about 1-1.5 hours).

When I get back, I need water. However, if I drink a quart right away, it doesn't get absorbed. What seems to work best for me is about 6-8 oz of milk (think electrolytes, only milk works better for me than Gatorade), then about 12 oz of water every 30 minutes for 3-4 hours.

That is both slower than what my body initially wants, and faster & longer than what it eventually thinks. Drinking more immediately just means the water gets ****ed out, looks clear, I think I'm rehydrated - but I'm not, and will feel the effect hours later.

Horses are less likely to realize they are thirsty because their sweat has less sodium, and it is the loss of sodium that cues the body to drink more. From the studies above, it seems most horses are likely, left on their own, to drink too little, not too much. The exception might be short, high-intensity exercise - something I tend to avoid, so no personal experience there. Maybe they gulp then? Don't know, my horses don't get that kind of exercise.

Also - I've read that in the old days, when horses were primarily transportation and plumbing rare, it was common to only water horses a couple of times a day. They learned to drink as much as they could as quickly as they could, because the next chance would be 8-12 hours away - and THAT caused abnormal drinking patterns that could harm a horse. However, that was something I read a year ago & I don't know if it is true.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Some more:

"Susan Evans Garlinghouse, DVM, reported previously in EN of studies showing that a horse cantering easily at a heart rate of 130 beats per minute when fully hydrated can achieve a heart rate of up to 160 beats per minute doing the same level of athletic work when dehydrated. Thus the athletic horse must work harder when dehydrated which further increases the heat being produced and a vicious cycle gets worse. Such a horse is increasing the effort of work but functioning less efficiently.

The body responds to such a crisis situation by beginning to shunt blood from less vital organs. One of the first systems to show a reduction in blood flow is the intestinal tract. Many horses begin to experience intestinal cramps in conditions of electrolyte imbalance and dehydration; ileus and colic are common consequences."

<ENJune07Ed.asp>

"Should Hot Horses Drink?

A common myth is that a hot horse that’s just been exercised shouldn’t be offered water. *Schott* and his colleagues found that there was no science behind this statement. 

“We found that there was no detriment to giving the horse all the water that they wanted after it has been exercised,” Schott says. 

They studied horses that were given free access to water after exercise and compared them to those that were initially given half a bucket of water and then given more water after a 20 minute time period. Both sets of horses drank the same total volume of water."

All About Electrolytes

""An important part of the cooling process is drinking. Traditionally, horsemen have not allowed "hot" horses to drink because of a perceived risk of colic and cold-water founder (laminitis). However, with the possible exception of very hard galloping exercise (e.g., Thoroughbred racing), it is safe for horses to drink right after exercise. In fact, the thirst drive decreases with time after exercise, so offer water as soon as is practical. Let the horse drink up to one to two gallons during the first 15 minutes of recovery."

Equus Feeds Newsletter

The study actually used in some of these articles:

Strategies to Increase Voluntary Drinking After Exercise (21-Nov-2003) 
H. C.* Schott* II, P. Butudom, B. D. Nielsen and S. W. Eberhart 

http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/aaep/2003/schott/ivis.pdf


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Corporal said:


> Your horse can have 5 sips of water
> --NO MORE--at a time, maybe every 15 minutes. Watch their ears--they will pull back with every sip, the snap forward. Do NOT let a horse who has just finished a hard workout *drink his fill for at LEAST one hour* after you have stopped. I TOTALLY agree with the US Cavalry Manual on this point. Walk the first mile out. Walk the last mile back. Withhold food and water for one hour. One, one, one. It's as easy to remember as:
> "9-9-9."


Well, as has been stated, endurance riders are going to disagree with you. We always let our horses drink 

As far as walking first mile out and last mile back, maybe for out of shape horses (and riders).


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

quote:"A common myth is that a hot horse that’s just been exercised shouldn’t be offered water. *Schott* and his colleagues found that there was no science behind this statement. 

“We found that there was no detriment to giving the horse all the water that they wanted after it has been exercised,” Schott says
"
end quote

Schott doesn't know much about horses, or has little experience with them.

Hot horses and water do not mix, while the horse is at rest, period. Proven time and time again. Even in the endurance ranks. Letting them drink, and then being exercised normally will not be a problem. Rule of thumb is no water within 15 minutes of resting. 

You only have to be around camp grounds and see all of the colic cases caused by hot horses and water while at rest, to see the results.
​


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Really? Who proved that?

Sounds to me like a lot of cases of tying up and colic from improperly conditioned or overworked horses, to me, and a bunch of people still subscribing to scientifically-disproven (and not just by poor ol' Schott) old wives' tales...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the term that needs defining here is "overworked horse".

I am too lazy to really get my horses hot enough to kill them and they certainly are not going overwork themselves. My impression is that some of the people on this thread really, really ride hard. An endurance horse that has traveled 50 miles on a hot morning is something totally different. Those rider's experiences have to be taken in to account.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

On our ten mile "Fun ride" in 90+ degree weather, Rebel only drank a couple sips once in the middle of the ride, and before and after. I think controlling the drinking is good. But denying them is also bad. I think its good to trust your instincts---If Rebel was soaking with sweat, frothing, I would have sponged him off, given hima few sips of water, hosed his legs and dried him, givn him a few sips more, and then after the hour mark had been reached I would give him about half a bucket. Then a little bit later, I would let him half his fill.

Its an instinct thing for me. Depending on the horse and the situation.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When the summer Olympics were in Atlanta all kinds of trials went on because of the heat and humidity. These trials began 5 years before and with very careful monitoring of the horses. The result was to allow horses that are hot and sweaty to drink all they wanted immediately upon completeing the course. The horses preferred drinking cold water to help cool off from the inside. In the wild horses that have run hard will run into a creek or river and drink there fill with no one saying " only a few sips for now". Tying up is more likely to occur from a lot of exercise or stress causing a build up of lactic acid in the muscles. This is why it is important to walk a horse when cooling it. Colic occurs because it does without a definitive cause.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

bbsmfg3 said:


> ...Schott doesn't know much about horses, or has little experience with them.
> 
> Hot horses and water do not mix, while the horse is at rest, period. Proven time and time again....​



"Dr. Schott received his DVM degree in 1984 from The Ohio State University College of Veterinary Medicine. He started his career with three years in private equine practice in Southern California. Dr. Schott subsequently pursued advanced training by completing a residency in equine internal medicine and a Ph.D. in equine exercise physiology at Washington State University. 

Since 1995, Dr. Schott has been an equine medicine clinician at Michigan State University with a strong clinical interest in urinary tract disorders, respiratory disease, and endocrinological disorders. In addition, he continues to pursue a research interest of fluid and electrolyte balance in endurance horses. 

Dr. Schott played polo while growing up in the greater Cincinnati area and then continued to play polo at Cornell University and in Lexington Kentucky during his college and veterinary school years. Life has become too busy to continue this sport but Dr. Schott now enjoys working with his 8-year-old daughter teaching her to ride the best pony in the world “Rusty”. ​ 
Dr. Hal Schott | My Horse University

Yep. Just some ignorant quack...:shock:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Schott, DVM, PhD, Dipl. ACVIM — College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorrelhorse, if your horse was in that condition he is already dehydrated, and you'd restrict his water intake? More problems arise by not walking the horse until it has cooled. Many horses, if disturbed from drinking won't take in what they really need. I've seen this at the water trough when the alpha horse drives the others away. They don't return to drink but will likely wait hours before doing so.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

bbsmfg3 said:


> You only have to be around camp grounds and see all of the colic cases caused by hot horses and water while at rest, to see the results.​


I'm not sure what kind of campgrounds you hang out at but in my ten years of endurance, I can count on one hand the number of horses who had to be treated for colic.


----------

